# BMW annouces ConnectedDrive Store - Make purchases through iDrive



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty cool.Curious to see what the apps will be.


----------



## sandrosia (Jul 31, 2014)

*its here... soon *

Just got my car back from the dealer, they did updates on the car and i found that i have new option under connected drive "connecteddrive store" anyway when i try to go there it gives me screen with message that explains how its going to work and then it says coming soon!


----------

